# OK Prowler 13 Rigged Up



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Finally finished up modifications on my OK Prowler 13. Purchased this craft used and bone stock a few months back, finally took a weekend to work on it and got rod holders and trolley installed. Will replace current Scotty bases with flush mounts at some point, they work fine for now though. 11 rod holders total, but I'll rarely carry more than 5. Idea is to keep rods in 5 forward positions while fishing live bait, and I can put all rods and Scotty holders in milk crate for travel/throwing cast net. Finally got to take her fishing yesterday right after I finished mods, she did great! Only 1 blue cat caught, about an 8lb fish, but wasn't for lack of effort. Should do better next weekend, hoping to catch a 20+ just to see what it's like to catch a big fish in a kayak. Boat tracks well, very fast, and stable enough that I was able to get up on my knees, unbuckle rain paints suspenders, and take a whizz off the side last night


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I'd forget the flush mounts and just use the crate mounted holders. Mine (flush mounts) were a pain didn't like the rods out to the side plus they would fall out of the flush mounts also a possibility they might leak.If you don't install them you'll never miss them. Oh I'd get some rod floats.Some leash them but you have to many. Might end up with a tangled mess.Tight lines.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

If you can fish that many rods then more power to you but damn thats a lot to deal with


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Just fishing that many rods for catfish at a local reservoir, 4 up front with live or cut bait at once and then 1 spinning rod on the crate and an improvised light pole goes in another holder on the crate. Not too bad to deal with, especially if water's running since that keeps the kayak still once she's anchored. Front center Scotty is just for situations where I'm lure fishing, fishing ICW for example, in which case I'd probably just have 3-4 rods on there total. Main goal was to be able to clear front of kayak completely so I could throw the castnet.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks BB, will stick with these mounts then. Do have leashes setup for now, pretty short leashes and I just unclip them and re-clip whenever I move rods from back to front, and vice versa. Floats would be much more convenient.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

While on the water, how do you reach the rods all the way in the back?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Wasn't any trouble just turning halfway around and grabbing them with one hand.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I started out carrying four rods. Cut myself back to two. A lot to deal with as Tylerhb mentioned,,. Occupationally I'll carry 3 one to bottom fish with sinker or float fish with bobber.
Be careful with those leashes. Don't let them tie you up especially if you turtle. Yo may want to carry a survival knife on your PFD that you can get to fast under water.Tight lines!
I use rod floats!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I started out with 2 live bait rods plus 1 plug rod while catfishing on my 8' kayak, then tried out 4 bait rods and it wasn't too bad. This type of fishing consists of about 90% sitting with lines out waiting on a hit, and 90% of fish caught are 10lbs or less. Cast 2 rods long downcurrent on long rods, 2 short on short rods, makes for a neat operation. I just stringer the fish after I get them in, hardest part is the paddle back with all that drag on either side.  I did learn, if stripers start hitting around you, it's wise to pull up a couple bait rods before you start throwing that plug, otherwise things can get messy. Have not turtled at the river, it's pretty narrow (calm) water there and biggest boats are pontoons so no really big wakes. I do carry a razor sharp fillet knife that stays strapped to my life jacket just in case. 
When she sees open ocean, and she will this year, I'll have a different setup going. Milk crate with a lid, probably keep the 2 Scotty's up front, probably will lose rear rocket launchers in favor of vertical storage spots there. Been dreaming up a rod fastener to go on milk crate that will allow horizontal storage of the rods for surf launch, but that's still in the works. Will post pics of that setup when I finish it.


----------

